# want to start handgunning



## guntrader33 (Dec 7, 2011)

i am not new to handguns but am new to handgun hunting i have only had combat handguns and now i am wanting to get into handgun hunting and would like to know from the ones that have been doing it for a long time what would be a good handgun to start out with that don't cost a arm and a leg but will be a good accurate gun please help me out with this y'all


----------



## jmoser (Dec 8, 2011)

IMHO Buy a good used revolver - plenty of .44 mags always for sale and plenty of choices in factory ammo.

I strongly recommend Rugers, especially the single actions for hunting.  If you are a decent shot you can use iron sights out to 50 yards - 7.5" bbls have a nice long sight radius which really helps.

Not sure what your budget is - Rugers tend to be pretty affordable but if $$ is tight some folks swear by Taurus some hate 'em but I'm sure they're good enough to get you started if thats what you can afford.


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure what contenders are going for down there but that is an avenue as well, I agree with jmoser, I like the Rugers in .357, .41 mag or .44 mag.  Good luck with it, hope it helps.

John I.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 8, 2011)

A T/C Contender or a Ruger Blackhawk are both a good way to go. Other than looking for a good bargain after the season closes, you are looking in the $500/600 dollar range.
Any good single or double action revolver in .41/44 magnum will work fine, 4" to as long as you want for a barrel.
You can sometimes find a good deal on used guns. Open sights work fine if you have young eyes oterwise a scope or red dot might be needed for longer shots.

Good Luck!


----------



## guntrader33 (Dec 8, 2011)

i had a budget of around 300 to 350 but it dont look like i am going to get anything for that but i dont like the t/c i dont see that as handgun hunting that is just a rifle without a butt stock but is there anything in that range that you know of


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 8, 2011)

guntrader33 said:


> i dont like the t/c i dont see that as handgun hunting that is just a rifle without a butt stock but is there anything in that range that you know of



Wow sound like a great start to handgun hunting. Maybe you need to try your hand at a single shot before making judgement like that. It takes some real talent and plenty of long hours at the range to properly place shots with any pistol especially outside 100 yards in the field.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 3, 2012)

Ruger Blackhawks and the Super Blackhawk are about as solid as you can get.  The Blackhawk is available in 357, 41, and 45 Colt.  The later two being the best choices and I love the 45 Colt for hogs and deer.  The Super Blackhawk in 44 mag is awesome.  Most use the 7 1/2 inch barrel but I prefer the 5 1/2 incher, I am more comfortable with the shorter tubes.  Ruger Redhawk and bad either


----------



## 97 Mangler (Jan 3, 2012)

You could not go wrong with a Ruger Blackhawk.  They are solid guns and come in various calibers capable to taking deer.


----------



## Big OHIO (Feb 4, 2012)

T/C contender, Ruger, and Taurus are all good choices and can be found used in your price range.


----------



## Washington95 (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want a handgun for hunting get a hand gun designed for hunting.  Like with rings or drilled/tapped for scope use.  Couple that come to mind (not cheap though) are Thompson Center Contender, Ruger Redhawk with rings, Ruger .22 autos that are drilled/tapped.  You can hunt with any hand gun but if you EVER want to add scope those are best; and those iron sights aren't ever really mastered by many, especially as you get older.


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (Feb 5, 2012)

Keep an eye on the used gun forums. There's a 6" S&W 28 over in the GON Marketplace right now in your price range.


----------



## 615groundpounder (Feb 7, 2012)

The kind of hunting you are planning on doing determines the best type of gun too.  Thick brush or more dangerous game a heavy calibur revolver would be preferable.  More stand type or open land hunting your single shot more rifle type caliburs would be better.  More than the price range you have listed but I have a XP-100 in .223 on the swap shop that has worked good for me for deer.


----------



## Marty55 (Feb 18, 2012)

Also check out pawn shops. Some have a wide selection and they're often open to negotiation.


----------

